# red carpet



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks to Taipan I got this beauty from R2O.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Awesome......*

I'm SO glad you finally got one. It's looking great! All I did was let you know it was available lol  Congratulations and good luck with it. Cheers.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

I want one to! Very nice.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

cichlidor said:


> I want one to! Very nice.


I know CRS currently has a very nice healthy one. I'll keep my eyes open and advise.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

We actually sold ours a couple weeks ago. I may know where to get one though....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone's a lucky owner


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Someone's a lucky owner


Not only me 
Right now fish occupy only this one. Even they know what is good

`·.¸¸ >﹤((((º>.·´¯`·>﹤((((º>
>﹤((((º> ·...>﹤((((º>
·...>﹤((((º>


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

gorgeous.... my nems would simply love one!


----------

